# Wanted R32 GTR rear subframe



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

As title says, I’m looking for an R32 GTR rear subframe. Mines a 1990 model, not sure if they changed at all in later models.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## DB1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hia Tom, I’ve got one, I’m in Norwich - where are you located 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Hia Tom, I’ve got one, I’m in Norwich - where are you located
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 
Thanks for the reply. I’m in the south of England. How much are you hoping to get for it? 
Thanks


----------

